# Who wants to dance with 700lbs of SEXINESS?



## hopeforhopenick (Oct 26, 2011)

http://youtu.be/UF4R07mxA3s



:eat2: my newest video


----------



## Shosho (Oct 26, 2011)

haha, your so cute


----------



## khrestel (Oct 26, 2011)

Ohmyohmyohmy... you're so cute. And hot. And adorable. And aaaaa... I can't take it, cute overload.


----------



## SanDiega (Oct 26, 2011)

Aww your east coast accent is so cute.


----------



## Deanna (Oct 26, 2011)

A. Maze. Ing. :eat2:


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 26, 2011)

LOL...ummmmmmm:eat2:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 26, 2011)

Mmmm, now _there_ is a big sexy man.


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 27, 2011)

Another reason I hate being in California....my friend called from Maine today and was attempting to entice me to move there instead of Hawaii. So...I'm gonna take that into consideration


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 27, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Another reason I hate being in California....my friend called from Maine today and was attempting to entice me to move there instead of Hawaii. So...I'm gonna take that into consideration



You're getting closer


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 27, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> You're getting closer



I also have a friend in NJ....maybe that would be a good move


----------



## Wantabelly (Oct 27, 2011)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Mmmm, now _there_ is a big sexy man.



I love how when I see you post like this I know for sure the man is ACTUALLY big. This definitely didn't dissapoint me nick... You're a rare beauty!


----------



## Tad (Oct 27, 2011)

Geez, you move better than some of my thin friends do! Cool stuff


----------



## analikesyourface (Oct 27, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Another reason I hate being in California....my friend called from Maine today and was attempting to entice me to move there instead of Hawaii. So...I'm gonna take that into consideration



Maine needs more FFA's! I feel lonely


----------



## halcyon (Oct 30, 2011)

You're hot! And you know how to work it! :-D


----------



## fritzi (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh wow - what an ass! And those moobs ... drool!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 30, 2011)

fritzi said:


> Oh wow - what an ass! And those moobs ... drool!



It was the ass that totally got me. 

I wanna spank it.


----------



## fritzi (Oct 30, 2011)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> It was the ass that totally got me.
> 
> I wanna spank it.



Me too! Me too!


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 30, 2011)

hopeforhopenick said:


> http://youtu.be/UF4R07mxA3s
> 
> 
> 
> :eat2: my newest video



LOL..your milkshake is bringing all the FFa's (Fa) to the yard.


----------



## hopeforhopenick (Oct 30, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> LOL..your milkshake is bringing all the FFa's (Fa) to the yard.



I wish I had a milkshake right now....:eat2:


----------



## analikesyourface (Oct 30, 2011)

hopeforhopenick said:


> I wish I had a milkshake right now....:eat2:



Get some from Jet Video  I was craving one of their ice creams today, but I was stuck in standish


----------



## analikesyourface (Oct 30, 2011)

hopeforhopenick said:


> http://youtu.be/UF4R07mxA3s
> 
> 
> 
> :eat2: my newest video




Also, this is cute, Nick :3


----------



## hopeforhopenick (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a new video up today...:eat2:


----------



## lynnrockabilly (Oct 31, 2011)

So did anybody step up to the plate to give you a belly rub? Because if they haven't, I will.


----------



## hopeforhopenick (Oct 31, 2011)

lynnrockabilly said:


> So did anybody step up to the plate to give you a belly rub? Because if they haven't, I will.



no rubs yet, and looks doubtful that I will get one anytime soon...


----------



## analikesyourface (Oct 31, 2011)

hopeforhopenick said:


> I have a new video up today...:eat2:


 
Oh my god. I think my ex that worked at the mcdonalds near you mentioned you before.... 

That's how I figured out I liked guys bigger than him >...>


----------



## hopeforhopenick (Oct 31, 2011)

people mention me? actually everyone points me out in this town, im a local celebrity, :eat2:


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 1, 2011)

hopeforhopenick said:


> I have a new video up today...:eat2:



No fries?!...pansy ass


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Nov 1, 2011)

Nick, you look great, sexy and just yeah, I'd shake it with you xD


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 2, 2011)

for clarification, are you gaining or losing? i thought i saw you post somewhere that you were trying to lose weight since you had some serious health concerns?


----------



## Fat Viking (Nov 4, 2011)

I commend your bravery sir. Wish i had your balls, well...you know what i mean.


----------

